# Coronary Sinus Catheter Placement



## Valerie813 (Mar 10, 2010)

My anesthesiologist placed a coronary sinus catheter for the surgeon.  What CPT code will I use for this????


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 13, 2010)

why was the catheter placed in coronary sinus? need more.

Dolores, CPC - CCC


----------



## sandraboty (Jun 23, 2010)

did you ever get a response as to how to code a coronary sinus catheter when the anesthesiologist inserts it?  We occasionally have this also and are unsure of how to bill.

Thanks,
Sandi


----------

